# Big Oak Orchids



## abax (Jul 31, 2013)

Anyone familiar with shermantp on ebay? I need a quickie before this
particular plant is goooooone.


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 1, 2013)

I have ordered from them. Exceptional plants, you can't go wrong with them.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 1, 2013)

A lot of plants they offer in eBay seem to be recent pick-ups from Peruflora and other foreign visitors so they mey not be established.


----------



## nikv (Aug 1, 2013)

I have purchased from David (Big Oak Orchids) many, many times over the past several years. He's an upstanding guy. Highly recommend him.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 1, 2013)

nikv said:


> I have purchased from David (Big Oak Orchids) many, many times over the past several years. He's an upstanding guy. Highly recommend him.


Me too! He is upfront & states how recent of an import it is. I have had trouble with imports from Eucagenera so I steer a bit clear of them but take my chances on his left overs 6 months later! He's quick to ship, has very reasonable shipping charges & packs well!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Aug 1, 2013)

David is great. I've never gotten a bad plant from him. He's quick to give 2nd chance offers on auctions you lose. He also gives breaks if there are any issues, like reduced shipping. He did that a few times for me. He's one of the Ebay guys I find most reliable.


----------



## Hera (Aug 2, 2013)

Good to know.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Aug 2, 2013)

good person


----------



## abax (Aug 2, 2013)

Thank you all. The plant I wanted is gone, but I'll remember to remember
next time!


----------



## Marthas Orchids (Jan 3, 2015)

*Big Oak Orchids on Ebay Cheap Plants*

Has anyone else noticed that Dave has been slipping in very cheap quality or as he call it "bargin basment plants". Several of the Cymbidiums have had questionable signs of virus on their leaves. Makes me wonder about the rest of his plants and if we can trust all of them to be virus free?.
Martha


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 3, 2015)

Does anyone know where Big Oak Orchids is located?


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 3, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Does anyone know where Big Oak Orchids is located?



Larsen WI


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks, Kirk.


----------



## bullsie (Jan 7, 2015)

I've picked up some cheapies from him recently and cannot complain. Nice big healthy looking 'chids.


----------



## eteson (Jan 8, 2015)

It is very easy to check a plant for virus to avoid the word "questionable".


----------



## John M (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree, Eliseo. I think the only thing "questionable" in this thread is Martha herself.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jan 8, 2015)

I bought a beautiful Leptotes bicolor from him last May. I was happy with the plant and service.


----------

